# Team Bowtech and Bowtech ProStaff 2016 - Official Thread



## pro38_shooter (Sep 22, 2002)

Bowtech Archery is launching a program to support competitive shooters unlike any in the industry today. Beginning in 2016, Bowtech will begin several initiatives aimed on focusing on supporting archery at the semi-pro, amateur and youth levels. Among these programs are the launch of the Team Bowtech competitive shooting staff. Also a youth and adult contingency that will reward Bowtech shooters for both participation and success.

Also, we have the "Bowtech ProStaff", our hunting field staff division. They will be the field staff that actively promotes Bowtech at our dealer retail events, marketing events, and trade shows. Whereas "Team Bowtech" will be our new competitive archery program.

Bowtech will begin taking applications for “Team Bowtech” competitive staff, and the Bowtech ProStaff on October 15, through December 1st. The applications will be available at www.bowtecharchery.com on the 15th. When applying, please make sure to note which staff you are applying for. Also, you will need to upload a shooting resume and a photo. A link is attached to the online application

Please contact me at [email protected] with any questions on the shooting program. I look forward to reading you applications and resumes.


----------



## pro38_shooter (Sep 22, 2002)

Good Morning!

I have been hearing of a few issues with folks applying to the program and wondering if their applications went through. If you did not get a reply email from myself, then the application did not go through. On the application, if all asterisk fields aren't filled out, it will give you a error message. Also, some older browsers may not work correctly. If you are having a issue with the online application, please email me directly with a resume that includes the required information off of the application at [email protected]. Have a great weekend!


----------



## dvrmn (Oct 29, 2015)

I know my son, Kaiden, has been attempting to contact Bowtech about this program. I will forward your direct email to him.


----------

